# Baffin before the front



## ronmexico (Aug 22, 2015)

I have only fished Baffin 10 times or less and wondered how folks did last Friday (12/29, the day before the cold front). I got skunked on trout but did finally catch a flounder and a drum off the rocks near Badlands. I fished the corrals, tidegauge, starvation rocks, point of rocks (a good 8 hours) sad2smand another spot up from corrals on the south shore. I didnâ€™t see any bent rods on other boats/waders and wondered if itâ€™s not just me and my poor skills.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

We snagged a few solid fish but was definitely tough going for the most part.


----------



## Patrick McNutt (Nov 21, 2005)

I had a trip planned for tomorrow and decided to go another day. Had the reels rigged, waders and boots in the storage box, batteries charged and boat loaded. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

*Baffin Pre-Front*

http://www.facebook.com/BaffinBayRo...184604640114/1658169670908261/?type=3&theater

Capt. Sally and a close friend had a tremendous pre front bite on plastics and topwaters. Released two 28" trout and six others between 23' and 25". Kept their limits of fat 18"-22" trout.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

We went down Saturday afternoon expecting a big pre front bite and were disappointed. We waded all night until the NE wind kicked up about 7am and had 1 7lber and a few in the 4-5lb range quality but not the numbers we expected. Fished tide gauge,badlands, and misc rocks fish were all deeper and caught on fatboys.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

my only day to head down is Sunday....20+mph winds! but i'm not gonna miss it out! I may not catch a single fish or a my catch my PB..who knows! If anyone wants to tough out the wind with me, i'll be down!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

anyone fishing Baffin this weekend?


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Deer30 said:


> anyone fishing Baffin this weekend?


Bite is still tough to find. Seems fish are deep. Probably mostly along ICW though I did see two 20" range trout swimming in 4 feet of water but they were not interested in eating...


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

A tough bite is a understatement! Never been skunked on Baffin before!!! But it happened! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm aware of three 8-10 pounders caught this weekend. They weren't deep.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

That wind on Sunday was brutal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Aubrey. Tell Sally Hi!


----------



## Hoser1976 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Canals*

Lot of fish in the canals


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone else been out lately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

